# *Free* Hikari Micro Wafers



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

For a "free" 20g package of Hikari® MICRO WAFERS™ please complete and return the form below with an empty package of your current flake food. By returning this form you are agreeing to be added to our consumer database which is only used for Hikari® promotions. We do not share our lists with other companies under any circumstances! Please note: all fields must be completely filled for a valid submission.

http://www.hikariusa.com/promo2.htm

You must print out the forum and mail it in once you have it filled in.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool! thanks


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. Filled it out and will mail it in tomorrow.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I tried to print but it said "click your print button above" and there wasn't a button on the page and when I used the "print page" in my browser it didn't show the tank selections ... will that be a problem?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can try to highlight all the forum and then do a cut and paste it into a word doc and then try and print it. See if that works.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

the tanks selections don't show up that way either


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just hand write them in next to the box. Im sure they can figure it out and have seen it before.


----------

